# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Old laundry sink stuck

## Ikenefi

We can't pull off the old laundry sink from the wall to deal with a leaking pipe in the wall behind it. Tried gently hammering in a flat chisel on either side to prise it off the wall but no luck. Any ideas how to get it off without making huge holes in the plaster? Can provide photos if needed. Sink about 40-50 yrs old stainless steel. Thank you in advance

----------


## Ikenefi

I don't know how to delete this post. We worked it out - they had the lip of the tub sitting behind another layer of plasterboard beneath the tiles!

----------

